# Rifare tutto quasi da zero [Risolto]

## Ghostraider

Ciao ultimamente mi sa che ho "smanettato" un po' troppo con il caro e vecchio pinguino e benchè tecnicamente si avvi tutto ho qualche problemino tecnico e dato che vorrei dare una bella pulitina alla mia gentoo volevo sapere se esiste un modo per ripartire "quasi da zero", ovvero dato che ho installato da stage1 e ci ho messo un bel po'  :Very Happy:  vorrei ripartire per esempio installando il nuovo kernel e poi emergere le varie appl che mi interessano.

Ora, ho provato ad avviare con live cd perchè all'avvio mi riconosce perfettamente la rete, ma quando cerco di fare il chroot mi dice che il percorso per la bash non esiste...quindi non saprei come fare per avere accesso al sistema d'installazione...

----------

## Manuelixm

Prima di fare il chroot hai montato tutte le tue partizioni in /mnt/gentoo/ sulle rispettive cartelle?

```

mount /dev/hda3 /mnt/gentoo/

```

nel mio caso sta per la partizione 3 destinata alla / .

----------

## Ghostraider

Cioè monto boot swap root e proc ?

----------

## Manuelixm

Sì, circa, swap non va montato seguendo il manuale monta boot, root e proc in base alle tue partizioni.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Ma che problemi hai?

----------

## Ghostraider

Ma tecnicamente fallisce il check dei servizi di rete durante la procedura di avvio però forse è colpa mia che ho toccato qualcosina che non si doveva toccare  :Rolling Eyes: ...ho aggiornato un po' di pacchetti masked e ho cercato qualche configurazione diciamo un po' alla buona...

Per ora ho risolto, non so cosa non avevo montato prima ma ora ho efettuato il chroot...vedo di installare il nuovo kernel e dare una pulitina alla mia piccola gentoo  :Laughing: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Bastava rimettere i pacchetti che contengono quegli script e poi dare un etc-upadate

----------

## Ghostraider

Bene per ora ho solo aggiornato il kernel e niente più...il fatto è che ho bisogno del livecd perchè solo così carica correttamente la rete.

Quindi per risistemare la rete, ho una lan con modem/router che fa da dhcp, che pacchetti devo solo riemergere ?

----------

## Ghostraider

Scusate ma non riesco a capire quali sono i pacchetti da riemergere.

Ho dato un'occhiata in portage ma non saprei quale emergere "ad hoc".

----------

## randomaze

 *Ghostraider wrote:*   

> Quindi per risistemare la rete, ho una lan con modem/router che fa da dhcp, che pacchetti devo solo riemergere ?

 

Prima di riemergere, sei sicuro che non hai spazzato via la corretta configurazione con un etc-update o simili?

----------

## zUgLiO

 *Ghostraider wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Quindi per risistemare la rete, ho una lan con modem/router che fa da dhcp, che pacchetti devo solo riemergere ?

 

Dopo il chroot dai un bel 

```
nano /etc/conf.d/net
```

e controlla che sia settato il dhcp CORRETTAMENTE.

Dovresti avere decommentata (senza il # davanti) questa riga:

```
ifconfig_eth0=( "dhcp" )
```

Salva e riavvia normalmente.

----------

## Ghostraider

Eh si ho già provato a fare il chroot da livecd (dove la scheda di rete va benissimo) ho controllato anche il file /etc/conf.d/net e ifconfig_eth0=( "dhcp" ) è corretto.

Ma non funziona lo stesso.

Sotto Gnome nella configurazione della scheda di rete la riconosce ma non l'attiva...

Non saprei, a questo punto è probabile allora che ho spazzato via la configurazione corretta, come ristabilisco tutto come prima ?

----------

## randomaze

 *Ghostraider wrote:*   

> Eh si ho già provato a fare il chroot da livecd (dove la scheda di rete va benissimo) ho controllato anche il file /etc/conf.d/net e ifconfig_eth0=( "dhcp" ) è corretto.

 

E se provi a riavviare a mano:

```
/etc/init.d/net.eth0 restart
```

cosa dice?

----------

## Ghostraider

Ho lanciato il comando e l'output è il seguente

```
Bringing eth0 up...

    eth0 dhcp                      [!!]
```

Ora ho ricontrollato per l'ennesima volta il file /etc/conf.d/net ed è tutto ok.

L'unica differenza è che il file riporta anche la nuova "versione" dei comandi, ma non va in nessuno dei due modi.

P.S. all'uscita dal sistema quando stoppa tutti i servizi intravedo un 

error fetching interface information...

Però penso sia dovuto al fatto che tenta di stoppare un servizio per il quale non ha modulo ???

Non saprei che fare

----------

## randomaze

 *Ghostraider wrote:*   

> L'unica differenza è che il file riporta anche la nuova "versione" dei comandi, ma non va in nessuno dei due modi.

 

Quale nuova versione? Posta l'output di:

```
cat /etc/conf.d/net | grep -v ^#
```

----------

## Ghostraider

L'output è solo questo

```
gateway"/"
```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Quindi non hai impostato correttamente il file /etc/conf.d/net

----------

## Ghostraider

Questo è probabile forse che dovevo settare 

```
gateway"192.168.1.1"
```

Il fatto è che nel file "originale" di installazione ho tolto il commento dalla riga per 

```
iface_eth0="dhcp"
```

 e tutto andava a meraviglia, il gateway lo riconosceva in automatico.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Infatti ma iface_eth0="dhcp" e' commentato visto che il comando di randomaze non te lo fa vedere

----------

## Ghostraider

Esatto è commentato perchè all'inizio del file dice di utilizzare la nuova versione del comando...comunque ora provo a rimettere [/code]iface_eth0="dhcp"

gateway"192.168.1.1"[code]

[code]

Vediamo se risolvo il disguido  :Laughing: [/code]

----------

## Ghostraider

Ho riscritto da zero il file /etc/conf.d/net inserendo appunto le righe discusse prima ma non va ancora continua a vedere solo la "lo" e non l'"eth0".

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Ma il supporto per la tua scheda di rete l'hai compilato nel kernel o come modulo?

----------

## Ghostraider

Ho installato il kernel gentoo-dev-sources 2.6.9-gentoo-r1 e ho utilizzato genkernel.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Prova a postare un lspci e un lsmod

----------

## Ghostraider

Dunque il problemino è che non andando la scheda di rete non va neppure internet dal mio portatile...quindi postare quei due output sarà un tntino complicato.

In lsmod mi pare non compaia il modulo della scheda di rete, infatti all'uscita dal SO durante lo stop dei servizi riporta un "error fetching interface information"...forse è dovuto al fatto che non caricando il modulo della scheda di rete giustamente non la vede...

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Allora prova a dare un

```
# modprobe tuo_modulo
```

e poi un

```
# /etc/init.d/net.eth0 start
```

----------

## Ghostraider

Si ma come lo trovo il nome del modulo se in lsmod non c'é ?

----------

## neryo

Un possibile soluzione: metti la tua versione del kernel 

```
ls /lib/modules/2.6.8.1/kernel/drivers/net/
```

cerca se c'e' qualche modulo che si rinconduce a qualche tua conoscenza, magari un

```
lspci | grep Eth
```

potrebbe aiutarti

..se lo trovi fai il modprobe!

altrimenti metti su la distro live fai un reboot e poi dai un

```
lsmod
```

 te lo copi e poi carichi quello che ti serve

----------

## nick_spacca

 *Ghostraider wrote:*   

> Si ma come lo trovo il nome del modulo se in lsmod non c'é ?

 

```
modprobe -l
```

----------

## neryo

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=1777548#1777548

non sei l'unico ad avere questo problema....

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=60845

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=67960

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=68918

Dagli un occhiata!!

----------

## Ghostraider

Salve ragazzi, purtroppo ho ancora qualche piccolo problemino...comunque grazie mille per la pazienza...pensavo se faccio il boot da LiveCd e aggiorno tutto con un bel 

```
emerge -vDu world
```

 dovrebbe aggiornare il sistema alla versione 2004.3 giusto ? Potrebbe risistemare tutti i moduli da solo ?

----------

## randomaze

 *Ghostraider wrote:*   

> pensavo se faccio il boot da LiveCd e aggiorno tutto con un bel 
> 
> ```
> emerge -vDu world
> ```
> ...

 

No.

Gentoo basa i suoi aggiornamenti sul portage tree, il quale é in continua evoluzione, addiruttura possono esserci differenze tra quello della mattina e quello del pomeriggio.

La versione 2004.3 é un freeze del portage tree, fatta con lo scopo di permettere l'uso di Gentoo anche a chi ha dei problemi con la versione "full" (per problemi come la mancanza di banda larga e simili).

Quindi se fai "emerge -uDv world" non aggiorni a 2004.3 ma a una ipotetica versione sucessiva. Ok?

Detto questo, talvolta con gli aggiornamenti i problemi si risolvono (verosimilmente quando il problema é causato da un programma bacato) ma, se il problema é dato da una cattiva configurazione sarebe strano...

Ora, a rileggere il topic sembrerebbe che non hai compilato il modulo della scheda di rete nel kernel....

Che scheda hai?

Che kernel stai usando?

Con il LiveCd funziona (mi sembra di capire) giusto?

----------

## Ghostraider

Ok...doh!...sto utilizzando un kernel gentoo-dev-sources 2.6.9-r1 e la scheda che con il livecd funziona correttamente ha il chip della realtek quindi supportata al 99.99% da Linux...non mi aveva mai dato problemi prima...

----------

## randomaze

 *Ghostraider wrote:*   

> Ok...doh!...sto utilizzando un kernel gentoo-dev-sources 2.6.9-r1 e la scheda che con il livecd funziona correttamente ha il chip della realtek quindi supportata al 99.99% da Linux...non mi aveva mai dato problemi prima...

 

"prima" significa con un precedente kernel?

Se si, hai controllato che la tua scheda non sia stata spostata in un'altro modulo (le realtek sonoquelle schede con il numeor uguale e quattro estensioni diverse, o sbaglio?), oppure hai provato a fare il boot con il precedente kernel?

----------

## Ghostraider

Si esatto il problema è dovuto all'ultimo aggiornamento del sistema...ho emerso gnome e poi la scheda è morta...il kernel era lo stesso sia prima che dopo l'aggiornamento l'ho cambiato passando all'attuale per vedere se così si risolvevano i problemi, ma niente.

Il fatto è che non saprei come fare per controllare i moduli, con lsmod non si vede.

Ho provato con gli altri metodi suggeriti nel topic ma non la trovo lo stesso.

----------

## randomaze

 *Ghostraider wrote:*   

> Il fatto è che non saprei come fare per controllare i moduli, con lsmod non si vede.

 

Inizia dal controllare che il modulo ci sia:

```
ls /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/drivers/net
```

Se si prova a caricarlo a mano con:

```
modprobe nome_del_tuo_modulo
```

e vediamo che succede...

----------

## Ghostraider

L'output che mi dà è questo:

```
ls: /kernel/drivers/net : no such file or directory

/lib/modules/2.6.9-gentoo-r1:

build modules.ccwmap modules.inputmap modules.symbols

kernle modules.dep modules isapmpmap modules.usbmap

modules.alias modules.ieee1394map modules.pcimap source
```

in effetti la scheda di rete non c'è!  :Mad: 

----------

## randomaze

 *Ghostraider wrote:*   

> L'output che mi dà è questo:[code]ls: 

 

Rifai il comando che ti ho suggerito controllando che gli apici siano quelli al contrario... oppure fai direttamente:

[code]ls /lib/modules/2.6.9-gentoo-r1/kernel/drivers/net[/code]

----------

## Ghostraider

Vedo di riassumere un attimo gli ultimi passi.

Come indicatomi da Neryo ho fatto 

```
ls /lib/modules/2.6.9-gentoo-r1/kernel/drivers/net
```

 e sia per questo kernel che il 2.6.8-gentoo-r10 l'output è uguale.

Poi ho dato 

```
lspci | grep Eth
```

e ho trovato (penso) il modulo della mia scheda.

```
0000:01.0 Ethernet controller : Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. 

RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev10)
```

Ora dato che nell'output del primo comando vi erano tra i tanti questi due file

```
8139cp.ko

8139too.ko
```

ho pensato che questi potessero essere i moduli relativi alla scheda, ma lanciando per ambedue i file

```
modprobe 8139cp.kp

modprobe 8139too.ko
```

l'output è

```
FATAL : Module 8139cp.ko not found

FATAL : Module 8139too.ko not found
```

----------

## Ghostraider

Ok ho trovato  :Very Happy:   ho provato a lanciare i moduli di prima ma senza l'estensione .ko e inoltre il modulo e100.

```
Modprobe 8139cp

Modprobe 8139too

Modprobe e100
```

Ora lanciando un /sbin/ifconfig prende correttamente sia l'interfaccia "lo" che "eth0".

Speriamo funzioni anche dopo il riavvio...

Grazie infinitamente a tutti !

----------

## randomaze

 *Ghostraider wrote:*   

> Ok ho trovato   ho provato a lanciare i moduli di prima ma senza l'estensione .ko e inoltre il modulo e100.

 

Ok, la prossima tappa é scorire quali sono i due di troppo...  :Wink: 

----------

## Ghostraider

Già per ora mi diverto un attimino che intanto funziona...almeno fino al prossimo riavvio...poi provo a fare il gioco delle tre carte   :Very Happy: 

Metto il tag risolto...spero definitivamente...  :Razz: 

----------

## Ghostraider

Al riavvio non riprende in automatico il modulo...comunque il modulo esatto è 

```
8139too
```

----------

## randomaze

 *Ghostraider wrote:*   

> Al riavvio non riprende in automatico il modulo...comunque il modulo esatto è 
> 
> ```
> 8139too
> ```
> ...

 

```
echo "8139too" >> /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6
```

----------

## Ghostraider

Perfetto grazie ancora a tutti !

Ora posso dedicarmi alla "ristrutturazione" della mia bella Gentoo...  :Very Happy: 

Ciao ragazzi !

----------

